# Winegard Connect Wifi Extender



## RamyFarm (Feb 11, 2019)

Hi,

I am new here but I hope someone is able to help me. We are looking at getting a Winegard Connect Wifi Extender for our camper. Our question is we know you can buy data directly from Winegard (our usage will vary from month to month depending on where we are camping) but it also mentioned getting a sim card from a wireless provider and getting data from them. That seems to be the best way to go because you can get unlimited data each month. However, we aren't sure how that would work. Can anyone help us? Any other tips or hints when it comes to getting a Winegard. Thanks!


----------



## MacGyver (Jun 2, 2016)

Not knowing much about their equipment myself, I would recommend talking to Winegard directly. Who better to explain how things work? I did go to their website and watched a couple of YouTube videos on their installation and use and I see that their ConnecT 2.0 is designed to swap out SIM cards, so I would think that it's an option a lot of people are using.


----------

